# Creative Ideas for Cage



## Asa

Hi, I'd like some creative, cheap ideas for a cage for a couple L1 Giant Asian mantids that wuwu will be sending me. Photos please.


----------



## robo mantis

I have some but don't have pics. Like a jam jar(it has many different names) and i take out the seal circle in the middles and stretch nylons and screw the lid brim on around it.


----------



## Asa

Yeah, that's what I do sometimes. More ideas anyone?


----------



## wuwu

i suggest those clear 10 oz. plastic cups with screen on top for ventilation. as they grow up, you can upgrade them to those 32 oz. deli containers.


----------



## Asa

> i suggest those clear 10 oz. plastic cups with screen on top for ventilation. as they grow up, you can upgrade them to those 32 oz. deli containers.


C'mon wuwu, be creative!


----------



## robo mantis

lol keep it simple


----------



## Asa

> lol keep it simple


Yes, but creatively simple.


----------



## robo mantis

hmm i'll try getting some good pics


----------



## Asa

Instead of nylon, I use a coffee filter.


----------



## robo mantis

I'll have to try that sometimes.


----------



## randyardvark

toying with some ideas atm, getting hold of some polystyrene 'fish boxes' ( for moving livestock) which im thinking can easilly be cut into a rather smart mantis tank.. and even painted, easilly cleaned and stacked and are availible in many sizes! watch this space


----------



## Nick Barta

Check out wwwmantisplace.com. Lots of choices for all sizes, from 50 cents and up.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Ah damn, beat me to it! But just to underline that, mantisplace.com has some cool containers!


----------



## Asa

Yeah, but I just want to see some that you designed.


----------



## ramantis

Asa- don't know if you have Containers Stores in Va. but they have a

wide selection (size wise) of clear plastic boxes. The lids are made with

a circular depression already in them, so I cut that out with a Hitachi

2 1/2 inch circular keyhole saw ( I think that's what they are called) and then clean up that cut with a Dremel Moto Tool bit made especially for plastic. So, you've got about a 3" diameter hole in the lid. Then I use plastic window screen cut square to fit under the lid and I use a hot glue gun and glue it into place. And then I cut a feeder hole in one side with a Uni bit, and there you go. I have very small ones 3"x 2" x 2" for nymphs

and mantises up to L3 or L4, Then medium size 5"x 4" x 4" for L4 up to

L6, and finally larger ones 7"x 4" x 4" for L6 to adult. This provides good

ventilation, and they are pretty easy to clean. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Asa

Cool! In VA we don't have many.


----------



## ramantis

Asa- forgot to mention, you can buy the exact same plastic boxes online

at tappplastics.com.


----------



## Asa

> Asa- forgot to mention, you can buy the exact same plastic boxes onlineat tappplastics.com.


Thanks!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

APart from well furnished glass tank for prize orchids and the like, most peopel seem to keep simple plastic jars or pots because they are both cheap and practical.

How about this.. :twisted: A 5gallon glass tank, half-filled with water. Floating on the surface you put two saucers (small plates), on one you put a bit of moss for the mantis, then on the other you put some crickets, so you have two floating islands... put a small bridge between the plates so that the crickets can venture across to the mantis' side if they dont feel ike taking a dip..

Thats about as creative as I get, unless you wanted to make a cool flouresant (?) tank, put in lots of those glow stick arranged as climbing structures, then lots of glow in the dark paint in cool patterns, and provide your mantid with a quick joint.

Thats about as creative as I get here. :roll:


----------



## Asa

> APart from well furnished glass tank for prize orchids and the like, most peopel seem to keep simple plastic jars or pots because they are both cheap and practical. How about this.. :twisted: A 5gallon glass tank, half-filled with water. Floating on the surface you put two saucers (small plates), on one you put a bit of moss for the mantis, then on the other you put some crickets, so you have two floating islands... put a small bridge between the plates so that the crickets can venture across to the mantis' side if they dont feel ike taking a dip..
> 
> Thats about as creative as I get, unless you wanted to make a cool flouresant (?) tank, put in lots of those glow stick arranged as climbing structures, then lots of glow in the dark paint in cool patterns, and provide your mantid with a quick joint.
> 
> Thats about as creative as I get here. :roll:


Please be sensible. :lol:


----------



## randyardvark

he was  i have always wanted to make a 'hidden temple themed tank but i cant help but feel it would be a little wasted on a mantis  maybe better for things like dart frogs ect, my boxes come on friday


----------



## Birdfly

I saw a brilliant cage design, it was very simply made and looked really effective, i shall be making loads of these in various sizes when i've got my shed, here goes.

2 Pieces of wood 6x6x1/2 inch, drill a hole close to each of the 8 corners that will fit a length of dowel in it. Length of dowels should be equal and will dictate the height, next make a sleeve of netting to fit or get some cheap tights or stockings, cut of the toe end so its a tube and stretch over the dowels, put the 2nd piece of wood on top and align the dowel ends into the holes and Roberts your mothers brother.

I think its an exellent design and can easily be made to any size you need.


----------



## OGIGA

I thought about using wood before, but I'm concerned that it may mold. Have you used one before?


----------



## Birdfly

It'll only mould if theres not enough air-flow, spraying every one to two days, you could have a thick wad of tissue or a slice of sponge sitting in the base to hold relative humidity a bit longer.

I haven't used this particular design yet but i dont have to to know that it will work, wood is easily gripped by mantid feet and so is netting.


----------



## OGIGA

Are we leaving out the moist sphagnum moss in this case?


----------



## Birdfly

What moist sphagnum moss is that?


----------



## randyardvark

just coat the wood in something like ronseal, and use aplastic tray at the bottom of the tank...


----------



## OGIGA

> What moist sphagnum moss is that?


Put the moss in, wet it, and it stays wet for about a week.


----------



## Birdfly

What ever type of substrate you use is entirely up to you or perhaps the species being kept, or even if you use a substrate at all in a humidified room or case?

The point being that this type of cage is easily built with easy access, good grip for moulting mantids,easily sprayed, light, airy and breathable. It can also be built with many options in mind eg size, height, numbers and its cheap.

Perhaps not as good looking as a glass or plastic tank, but as effective.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Anyone heard of deer moss? Or is that the same thing?


----------



## Birdfly

Unsure if its the same thing or different, if it holds water it'll do the same job, i prefer not to use mosses because they are or could be taken from the wild, all you really need is plain old white tissue paper, it dosen't look as attractive as moss but it does as good as or a better job?

I believe sphagnum moss is protected in the uk?


----------



## Asa

I want pictures of your own creative cages!


----------



## Birdfly

I havnt got any created cages, i tend to modify or make do

Here is a modified tank:







I dont think its the best thing for a mantis, they cant climb glass super well, especially heavy bodied types. It would be better with more netting on the sides and inside roof but it works.

The peat on the bottom was for humidity and falling dangers.

Its a bit to big in my opinion too. Could be divided.


----------



## Asa

Modified counts too. I think it's fine.


----------



## Birdfly

Thank you


----------



## OGIGA

Nice cage, Birdfly. I think heavy mantises can climb just fine. I have two adult mantises always walking on glass. I think I would use something like that to raise nymphs.


----------



## Birdfly

Hi, My _Idolomantis_ and _Plistospilota_ couldnt walk on metal with magnetic boots they are completely club footed, even my _Rhombodera fusca_ were slipping, my _Heirodula majuscula_ are half grown but can walk on it with some degree of elegance but i reckon as adults they might slip. Hence the peaty stuff on the bottom to help break the fall, i've also put more bark in the the tank to provide more suitable perching space.

Yes it should make a good hatchery, my female _R fusca_ has layed in it, i will let her lay a few more then remove her and use it for hatching them i think.


----------



## hibiscusmile

that is a nice cage, i can even see a mantis inside on the limb!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

Isnt that a bit big for that size mantid though? I could be wrong...Sure i am :lol:


----------



## Asa

> Isnt that a bit big for that size mantid though? I could be wrong...Sure i am :lol:


Nah, for a nymph it would, not for an adult.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

What size tank is that birdfly? 20 gal?


----------



## mr kimker

i have a 3 gal


----------

